
Google shuts down Google.com/movies - unpythonic
https://www.google.com/movies/about/
======
bariumbitmap
I'm going to miss the interface for Google Showtimes.

[http://web.archive.org/web/20161023155016/http://www.google....](http://web.archive.org/web/20161023155016/http://www.google.com/movies)

Note the logically arranged sidebar, the simple HTML, and the links to IMDb
and Youtube instead of images or embedded videos.

Contrast this with Fandango, IMDb, and Yahoo Movies:

[http://www.fandango.com/](http://www.fandango.com/)

[http://www.imdb.com/showtimes/](http://www.imdb.com/showtimes/)

[https://www.yahoo.com/movies/showtimes/](https://www.yahoo.com/movies/showtimes/)

Does anyone know of a movies showtimes site with a decent signal-to-noise
ratio?

------
unpythonic
This has been my go-to page for movie information for the longest time. Yet
again, Google is training us not to trust that any of their services will be
available -- this one seemed to be shutdown without any notice whatsoever.

I know it's a free service, and that Google is under no obligation to me. For
these reasons, I've never taken them up on their "free" storage, G+, or any
other up and coming services.

This was a very useful service, and I'll miss it a lot.

------
trprog
Had never heard of it before now which is probably a hint as to why it was
shut down.

~~~
mattnumbe
Same here. I feel like a lot of Google's products aren't well advertised, and
canceled without warning. They also tend to be better than most alternatives.

~~~
dontJudge
ditto.

For a while google displayed real estate for sale on google maps. I can't
quite put my finger on exactly why (maybe that it was google maps), but it was
much more useful than the standard real-estate sites. Was sad to see it go.

